# One of the coolest cars ever made...



## Tony S (Apr 10, 2012)

This one was way ahead of it's time when built. In 1934 the McQuay Norris company, a car parts company, had six experimental cars built for them by Hill Auto Body Metal out of Cincinnate, Ohio. They were named the Streamliner, but were best called the "aluminum egg".
This one came through during The Great Race motor event that crosses the country in 2005... I thought it was pretty cool, although I wonder why if only six were built this one is labled test car #9 ??? ONly two of the original six cars have survived.... wonder what they are worth now.


----------



## Bend The Light (Apr 10, 2012)

I
Want
One!


----------



## SCraig (Apr 10, 2012)

That one is in the Lane Motor Museum here in Nashville (their logo is visible on the rear fender skirt).  That museum has many odd and unique vehicles on display and claims to have the largest collection of European cars in the USA.  It is a great place to visit and I get by there several times each year since the displays are always changing.  If anyone is interested there are a lot of photos from the museum on This Page of my web site.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 10, 2012)

just look at how good the driver's visibility is! Reminds me of a Volkswagon/B24


----------



## Tony S (Apr 10, 2012)

Sccraig, from what I've seen there are supposed to be two of them left.  All the pictures and research I've done it's only this one that is shown.  Have you ever seen the other one?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty neat, can't say I have ever seen one before. and built in m hometown to boot.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 10, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Sccraig, from what I've seen there are supposed to be two of them left.  All the pictures and research I've done it's only this one that is shown.  Have you ever seen the other one?


No, I haven't.  As far as I know this is the only one they have at the museum.  It's the only one I've ever seen there anyway.  The museum has some pretty knowledgeable folks there, and if you send them an email they might be able to answer your question.  Their "Contact Us" page is here: Lane Motor Museum


----------

